# Having a good break



## bowhunterjon (Jan 24, 2009)

My christmas was good. I got a new phone and $$$ that I used to buy a laptop but the worst part about y holidays so far has to be that I've worked basically everyday  but I am expecting a BIG paycheck! So all in all it has been an "alright" Christmas .


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

My BIG present was a 09 Diamond Razor Edge.


----------



## tannercollins10 (Oct 25, 2009)

*xmas*

yea i got a razors edge to


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

I had a good Christmas, I got an Xbox 360. And my break is going really good so far


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

tannercollins10 said:


> yea i got a razors edge to


Have you shot it yet ? Mine is whisper quiet!


----------



## Preci$e$hooter (Oct 7, 2006)

Im excited, i got the new ams fire eagle


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I got a Wii and I am getting a new bow around February.


----------



## browningRAGE (Dec 19, 2009)

Mine's going great! Got a new trail camera, and a lot of other stuff.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

mine has been pretty bad all in all. Fight with the family and other stuff has put a damper on the fun


----------



## Youngin (Dec 28, 2009)

I got a Razor edge too! :cheers: It shoots awesome. My first 2 shots hit the same hole.


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

I got a new wii.And santa came with a 140" 11pt last night cant ask for no better


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Youngin said:


> I got a Razor edge too! :cheers: It shoots awesome. My first 2 shots hit the same hole.


Without messing with the sight at all I shot a 1inch group at 10 yards first time.


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

mine was pretty good got the new digital camera. so i can keep you guys updated on my kills now.
and money and my new skinning knife. 
by the way those of you who got the edge you got a great little bow. good luck and shoot straight.:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I enjoyed my break. i got some brass and bullets for my 45 colt, a QAD Ultra-Rest HD Pro Series, camo Easton hat, camo blazer vanes, light 4 my sight, traded my guitar 4 a new one, got some money and bought some green custom damping accessories from Mathews, ez hangers 4 my treestands, a cartridge bely 4 when I pistol hunt, a skinning knife, cd, and my yearly hess truck which I collect and a couple of other things.


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

my break was terrible, i ws in and out of the hospital 4 times throughout this and now my senior year of basketball is over because i have mono. life sucks right now


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

From kissing or a water fountain?


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

hahaha i havent figured that one out yet...


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

im having a great break.

i got a new job on christmas eve
later that night had a big familly party
christmas i got everything i asked for and everyone liked what i got them ( although im still waiting for one of my gifts because the place sent the wrong item)
started work that saterday and think its ok. all the employ's are chill

sunday i had another family party


the day before newyears eve i went to my friends for a party and had a blast
new years eve and new years day i was at another friends party and again had a blast. held that pong table for a long long time:darkbeer:

now im just working until college starts up


----------



## jason_thacker_3 (Apr 12, 2008)

Break has been pretty awesome, except I have to go back to school on Tuesday


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Just confirmed my first staff shooter deal.


----------

